# Gear from ology



## BHAM27 (Apr 25, 2015)

Was hanging out over at ology last month and it seems like they push AML and RUI pretty hard over there. I have researched AML and some say it used to be good a few years ago, but most were having pip with their 300 gear. I never heard of RUI, but some get their pins from them. Any current news on either of these ugl's or is it more of the same underdosed garbage'...


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Apr 25, 2015)

I was on aml a couple years ago. Back then I didnt have a problem with them, but I've definitely had better in the more recent years.


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 25, 2015)

I've used AML with great success.


----------



## DF (Apr 25, 2015)

Ology owns RUI.  As for AML I heard good things a few years ago, but I've never used their gear.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 25, 2015)

I would never use gear pimped by a board. Go post a thread over there saying the gear is garbage. It will get deleted and you'll probably get banned. That goes to show you how honest people are over there. You only get to read good reviews and they're probably mostly from young guys on their first cycle that don't know any better.


----------



## Jada (Apr 25, 2015)

F U C K ology


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 25, 2015)

I've heard good things about naps from people who've used naps but that doesn't mean that I would use naps.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 26, 2015)

7 days in on gear from AML.  I should know more in about another week.  No PIP though


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 26, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> I would never use gear pimped by a board. Go post a thread over there saying the gear is garbage. It will get deleted and you'll probably get banned. That goes to show you how honest people are over there. You only get to read good reviews and they're probably mostly from young guys on their first cycle that don't know any better.



Lol, got my package and all looks good. They are GTG!!!!!

5 weeks later:

I'm not feeling anything. What's up with that?


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 26, 2015)

AML is a pretty decent lab. Only for Oils though. Their Orals are bunk. 
This was 2 years ago.


----------



## naswipp (May 6, 2015)

I have some AML PCT waiting for me to use and about to break into a couple of the 250 cyp bttls.   I have used PSL and their test Cyp, a mix(with bad PIP) but its a 200deca/250 test E mix that I now dilute with some Cyp and also warm it before I pin.    I did bloods, but, I have not been on only one single sources product straight before the test..   I saw someone said ology owns RIU, but Steriod.com pushes R-R peptides that if you look RIU AND R-R they are same page/banners ect...  I almost bought some "clen" from RIU, but, just didnt pull trigger.   World pharma is expensive, but I could tell by my tits hurting that their Cyp was good,  I could tell that the Ai from PSL was good cause my tits stopped hurting, lol..   The clen I got gave me shakes from PSL.   I am new to this site, but I read no one pushes UGL's without proof, so I look forward to reading and being sure I have good sources  so far.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 6, 2015)

Pm rumpy for gear. I'm just repeating what I was told.


----------



## wabbitt (May 7, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Pm rumpy for gear. I'm just repeating what I was told.


You crack me up!


----------



## Bippal (May 7, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> I would never use gear pimped by a board. Go post a thread over there saying the gear is garbage. It will get deleted and you'll probably get banned. That goes to show you how honest people are over there. You only get to read good reviews and they're probably mostly from young guys on their first cycle that don't know any better.



Its more fun to get intentionally banned over there


----------



## ToolSteel (May 8, 2015)

I went 5 states away to get mine. But it's worth it.


----------



## CCCP (May 8, 2015)

AML'S cook these days is different from the one they had two or three years ago... their gear used to be good, but when the main chemist aka chef leaves, things usually start going downhill. The Russian has spoken.


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 8, 2015)

Decided to wait until I was 4 weeks into my cycle to send my piss off for testing.  Should have results back in a week.  Gear was from AML.  We'll see if I test for what they say it is ;-)  I will gladly post the results regardless of what they say (could be anything from "nothing in my system" to testing positiive for 3 different things).  

I do feel a difference - recovery time has decreased substantially and I'm stronger - but I will also caveat ALL of that by saying this is my first cycle.  So - while I'm confident the gear is real, I have no basis to say whether or not it is the strength that AML said it was until I get the results back, which should take this from subjectivity to something fairly objective.


----------



## CCCP (May 8, 2015)

Is this your first cycle and your first bloods? Cause don't forget there is a considerable margin for bloods results depending on how each person reacts to the AAS, especially test


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 8, 2015)

CCCP said:


> Is this your first cycle and your first bloods? Cause don't forget there is a considerable margin for bloods results depending on how each person reacts to the AAS, especially test



First cycle, yes - first bloods no.  I'm on TRT for test, so there is no additional test in my cycle.  My test level is right around 1200, constant, and I get bloods every month.  To be clear, though, what I'm running is a DRUG test, urine based.  Given that I bought from an underground lab with gear they cooked up and labeled, I want to confirm that what they said I put in my system is what I put in my system before I spend any more money with them.


----------



## CCCP (May 8, 2015)

Lol what do you think they put in your oils, did it get you high


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 8, 2015)

CCCP said:


> Lol what do you think they put in your oils, did it get you high



I wish.  Not a bad idea - perhaps I'll infuse some juice with some good Colorado cannabis.

I think the deca (oil) is what they said it was.  I'm not sold that the oral (dbol) is what they said it was, though.  I've actually heard a few folks say that AML's oils are good, but their orals are bad.  I haven't heard anyone say they had any real evidence of that, though.  I'm stubborn, I'll admit.  I like real objective data.


----------



## KingTolo (May 15, 2015)

Rui is good always reliable just pricey for no reason i use other research labs that have better stuff. as far as AML their decent not underdosed but nthn insane their good and reliable i guess just stay away from their orals they sell dbol and winny and label them as other orals lol


----------



## gymrat827 (May 15, 2015)

KingTolo said:


> Rui is good always reliable just pricey for no reason i use other research labs that have better stuff. as far as AML their decent not underdosed but nthn insane their good and reliable i guess just stay away from their orals they sell dbol and winny and label them as other orals lol



i wouldnt buy from RUI with a 95% discount.  but thats me.


----------



## DF (Jun 15, 2016)

Reynolds2121 said:


> Looking for great selection, great customer service, and fast shipping get on t. Best site overall



:32 (6)::32 (6):!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdog (Jun 15, 2016)

Reynolds2121 said:


> Looking for great selection, great customer service, and fast shipping get on  Best site overall


wtf?????:32 (9):


----------



## Milo (Jun 15, 2016)

Reynolds2121 said:


> Looking for great selection, great customer service, and fast shipping get on Best site overall



Suck my **** you ****ing ****.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 15, 2016)

Reynolds2121 said:


> Looking for great selection, great customer service, and fast shipping get on xxxxxxx.xxx. Best site overall



Don't post links, infracted for being a schill.


----------



## thqmas (Jun 15, 2016)

Tried xxxxxxx.xxx expecting porn and all I got was a 404 error.

Edit*
Oh crap, I actually pasted it to the address bar and it did get me to a porn site. A lousy one, but still. lol


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 15, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Tried xxxxxxx.xxx expecting porn and all I got was a 404 error.
> 
> Edit*
> Oh crap, I actually pasted it to the address bar and it did get me to a porn site. A lousy one, but still. lol



Yay porn booo for being lousy


----------

